# Browning Gold Hunter



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I thought it would take longer for me to make a final decision on a gun, but today I was offered a Browning Gold Hunter, used, in perfect condition, for $480. Now I have to find the free time to shoot it.

peace

Woodstock Doug


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Doug: You will fine with that gun. I was just reading an article about how there is a paradigm shift taking place on the skeet and trap fields where guys are moving away from O/U and going to semi-autos. The most popular brand being the Beretta with Browning as very close second.

As you can see by posts below, the Browning does have some issues once in a while. Make sure to read some of the posts to help trouble shoot any issues that may arise.

Good luck and make sure you find free time now.


----------



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

I have read on both this forum and others of the problems with the Gold Hunters. I haven't shot mine yet (I will this weekend, weather permitting) so I will find out then if mine is one of the problem guns. I tend to doubt it, though, since most of the complaints about the gun are about loading problems, and while my gun looks to be in near perfect condition, very well maintained, at the same time you can see from the forearm that it has been shot a fair amount. I suspect if there was a major problem with it, and it jammed or didn't load, it wouldn't have that "shot-often" look. I would be much more suspicious of a used gun in "new" condition -- I'd be afraid it was a lemon. One that shows signs of service gives me more confidence. It sure is a beautiful thing. Generally I couldn't care less what a gun looks like -- For example, I'll never swap grips on a gun for appearances -- all I care about is function. Still, this sucker is just a beautiful thing -- the wood is stunning, the finish just glows, and the fit of the parts is spectacular. But, again, I didn't buy it for its looks -- the real test will be how it shoots. Wish me luck.


----------



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a follow up... I brought the gun to my in-laws for Christmas, and all the nephews and one neice took turns shooting it... between us we put about 200 rounds through it. Then, today, I took it out again and shot another 125 rounds through it. In all those rounds it has been flawless... not one failure to load, feed, fire or eject. I'm pleased.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

did you buy this through a friend or at a store?


----------



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

Gander Mountain


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have NEVER not once had a problem with the gold. I have had it for a year now and have shot 8 shot to slugs and it preforms flawlessly. I clean it after every time I shoot, but i have buddies who dont clean it all of the 60 day waterfowl season and it never "fowls" up. :lol: 
Good luck with an amazing gun


----------



## Dyllan (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had my GH for over 5 yrs now. I shoot trap, skeet, 5 stand, I hunt turkey, deer, rabbit, squirrel with it. I love it!!! Very comfortable to shoot all day long and beutiful wood. (I've always wanted to buy a synthetic stock for it but never could find one.)
I love this gun and NEVER have had a malfuction. The only thing that has happend to me is the pin that hold the spring push button for the bolt, (located on the left bottom side of the trigger when held upside down started to back out one day last year). All I did was take it apart, cleaned like I always do and when I put it back in I added a drop of "RED" lock tight. NEVER have had that happen again. Enjoy your GH and can't say enough about the joys and memories I've had with mine...


----------

